# Sportsman GEN4000LP 4,000 Watt 6.5 HP OVH Propane Powered Portable Generator



## jcotti (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Folks,

New guy here searching for some advice. I have an offer on a utility trailer I have for sale to be traded for the Sportsman GEN4000LP 4,000 Watt 6.5 HP. The price the person has it listed for is comparable to my trailer and I do want a generator as a power source back up for when we lose power during storms (I'm in a suburb of Boston with over 5 feet of snow on the ground as I type).

The problem is I know NOTHING about generators and how much power they provide. Can ANYONE give me any insight as to what this model will do for me. For a frame of reference my house is about 2600sqft. I wouldn't need to power my whole house, but maybe a few lights, fridge, electric stove and furnace would be ideal. Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome,

The generator will produce 4000 watts. As to the loads you want, the lights, refrigerator, and furnace won't be a problem. You may have to "balance" the loads a bit. The electric stove is going to be problematic. You can likely run a "burner" or two but that's about it AND you'd need to watch the other loads when you do.

You never want to run the generator at 100% as it won't last. 

Do a load calc. Go around and add up the wattage of your various loads. Any other way is just an estimate.

I run my entire house on a 3000 watt generator (propane). But, I have a gas stove. It really depends upon your needs as to whether or not it is big enough. You could run the microwave instead of the stove.


----------

